# Was Jesus Black?



## Walterwhiter (Aug 28, 2016)

There are several verses in the bible that would tend to indicate that the Hebrews were in fact African aka Black. The book of Enoch not included in but metioned within the bible almost positively confirms this as fact as it duscribes Noah as a white skin white haired baby with blue eye ad that this disturbed his dark colored parents whom compared there son to liken the watchers (aka fallen angels).

I myself feel that yes the true Hebrews are of Africa desent.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 28, 2016)

Why believe a fairy tale book?

We are all of African descent.


----------



## bict (Aug 30, 2016)

Jesus licked by unwiped asshole under a bridge in Chicago.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 30, 2016)

bict said:


> Jesus licked by unwiped asshole under a bridge in Chicago.


That's the final sign for the second coming according to the Bible Code Prophecy.


----------



## bict (Aug 30, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> That's the final sign for the second coming according to the Bible Code Prophecy. View attachment 3769019


I knew it. The hobo watching told me so. Jesus flipped the fuck out at this point and ran.


----------



## shishkaboy (Aug 31, 2016)

The concept of Jesus or any monotheistic perspective is surly not afrocentric.

This can be demonstrated by the document Dum Diversas written by the Pope in 1452.

One could make a good argument that the Abrahamic religions were used to justify the Age of Discovery.

According to this document non Christians are meant to be perpetually subjugated and delivered to Christ. They are to be relieved of their land, movable and unmovable goods and resourses, and that these goods are to be used for profit.

In this case Pope Nicholas V was talking about the "new world".


----------



## Walterwhiter (Aug 31, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> The concept of Jesus or any monotheistic perspective is surly not afrocentric.
> 
> This can be demonstrated by the document Dum Diversas written by the Pope in 1452.
> 
> ...


The Catholic Church twisted history do a little more research


----------



## shishkaboy (Sep 1, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> There are several verses in the bible that would tend to indicate that the Hebrews were in fact African aka Black. The book of Enoch not included in but metioned within the bible almost positively confirms this as fact as it duscribes Noah as a white skin white haired baby with blue eye ad that this disturbed his dark colored parents whom compared there son to liken the watchers (aka fallen angels).
> 
> I myself feel that yes the true Hebrews are of Africa


Wasn't Noah and his family supposed to be responsible for the repopulation of the earth. The flood was meant to kill everyone else. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> Wasn't Noah and his family supposed to be responsible for the repopulation of the earth. The flood was meant to kill everyone else. Correct me if I am wrong.


YOU ARE WRONG!!!!

birds and fishes (and sea-faring mammals) got free passes...


----------



## Walterwhiter (Sep 1, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> Wasn't Noah and his family supposed to be responsible for the repopulation of the earth. The flood was meant to kill everyone else. Correct me if I am wrong.


All the rest of humanity had a chance but they ridiculed and ignored noah and died but Noah's sons had wives it not the Russell crow movie you are thinking about


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> All the rest of humanity had a chance but they ridiculed and ignored noah and died but Noah's sons had wives it not the Russell crow movie you are thinking about


pretty sure all those shaolin monks did ok in the temples at the tops of the Himalayas... must be why we still have crappy-but-incredible kung fu movies...


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 1, 2016)

I heard Jesus was hung like a black man..


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> There are several verses in the bible that would tend to indicate that the Hebrews were in fact African aka Black.


african doesn't mean black, and black does not mean african. fucking racist!

hebrews (including jesus) were middle eastern. not white, but also not black. brown, yes. like they STILL are today.

i never heard anyone say jesus was white, but i can tell you based on history and archaeology, he wasn't black either.

the egyptians enslaving the hebrews were african, but not black. the hebrews were in africa, but weren't white.

there may be fifty shades of grey, but there are many more shades of fleshtone...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> I heard Jesus was hung like a black man..


not true, or you would see it fall from beneath the loin cloth...


----------



## Walterwhiter (Sep 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> african doesn't mean black, and black does not mean african. fucking racist!
> 
> hebrews (including jesus) were middle eastern. not white, but also not black. brown, yes. like they STILL are today.
> 
> ...


A white man says Jesus is black and he's Racist? Wow


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> not true, or you would see it fall from beneath the loin cloth...


I have faith he had a donkey dick.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> A white man says Jesus is black and he's Racist? Wow


a black man says jesus is white and cops shoot him. wow...


----------



## Walterwhiter (Sep 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> a black man says jesus is white and cops shoot him. wow...


I don't denied racism this is actually a racist cover up by the Roman Catholic Church. Jesus Moses David Solomon all of dark skin and woolen hair. Black. Nothing racist about that since it's been pointed out that African is to general some how


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> I don't denied racism this is actually a racist cover up by the Roman Catholic Church. Jesus Moses David Solomon all of dark skin and woolen hair. Black. Nothing racist about that since it's been pointed out that African is to general some how


dark skin and dark hair. like mesopotamians... which is what they were. not black. brown.

humanoid life developed in many regions at roughly the same time, in various forms and color variations. whites, blacks, asiatics, middle-earthers, islanders (who migrated to the islands from a main land), all have a story, and to add to coolness of science, there are SEVERAL known SPECIES of human known to co-exist for tens of thousands (if not hundreds of thousands) of years. interbreeding made us into the single race-divided specie we are today.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 1, 2016)

I can dig me some Jesus but organized religion is no beuno 4 me,but I'm no hethen

Time for some injection of comedy in a way only Frank Zappa's orchestra can do it with " Jesus thinks your a jerk ",not meaning u but the dicks using god to kill.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> i never heard anyone say jesus was white, but i can tell you based on history and archaeology, he wasn't black either


only Pat Robertson knows for sure,he claimed to have saw a 50 foot tall Jesus in Tulsa Oklahoma & demanded his zombies send him $2million immediately,or else big Jesus was going to come for him


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> only Pat Robertson knows for sure,he claimed to have saw a 50 foot tall Jesus in Tulsa Oklahoma & demanded his zombies send him $2million immediately,or else big Jesus was going to come for him


holy shit! giant geezus is in my yard right now!!!

send money people, i NEED you!


----------



## Walterwhiter (Sep 1, 2016)

Religion is a money making scheme. Spiritualism give a human being true freedom.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> Religion is a money making scheme. Spiritualism give a human being true freedom.


shrooms work pretty well too...


----------



## shishkaboy (Sep 1, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> I don't denied racism this is actually a racist cover up by the Roman Catholic Church. Jesus Moses David Solomon all of dark skin and woolen hair. Black. Nothing racist about that since it's been pointed out that African is to general some how


What language did Moses speak?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> View attachment 3770804
> 
> 
> What language did Moses speak?


what did the lions, tigers, and bears eat?

noah must have caused the last great mass extinction... fucking carpenters, should have hired a biologist...

also, what about all those low lying plant species? guess god hates flowers?

what about virusses and bacteria, or tardigrades?

god didn't think this one out very well... esp considering that noah lived longer than abraham, but abraham had more offspring than stars in the sky (mean ol abe was fucking noah's wife and daughters).

i bet those bitches were sore too, pouring out babies like water from a spigot....


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 1, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> I don't denied racism this is actually a racist cover up by the Roman Catholic Church. Jesus Moses David Solomon all of dark skin and woolen hair. Black. Nothing racist about that since it's been pointed out that African is to general some how


"Dark skin" is relative. He was a Hebrew. So more or less Arab. So I imagine he was brown. Does it really matter?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> "Dark skin" is relative. He was a Hebrew. So more or less Arab. So I imagine he was brown. Does it really matter?


YES!!!

IT REALLY DOES!!!

IT FUCKIN' MATTERS, OK!?!?!?!


----------



## Walterwhiter (Sep 1, 2016)

I saying Jesus was as or darker than Wesley snipes. I know the controlled narrative.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> I saying Jesus was as or darker than Wesley snipes. I know the controlled narrative.


wesley snipes is kinda dark...

i would think more along the lines of antonio banderas...







i'd pray to that...


----------



## Walterwhiter (Sep 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> wesley snipes is kinda dark...
> 
> i would think more along the lines of antonio banderas...
> 
> ...


The white Jesus was a Italian Pope's son. Lol


----------



## Walterwhiter (Sep 1, 2016)

I picture Jesus as the lead in Led Zeplin


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> The white Jesus was a Italian Pope's son. Lol


jesus was from jersey!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> I picture Jesus as the lead in Led Zeplin


maybe jimmy but not robert...

devil:






jesus:


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> I picture Jesus as the lead in Led Zeplin


its why they called it 'led zeppelin'... a zeppelin traverses the heavens, the lead takes it to hell...


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> holy shit! giant geezus is in my yard right now!!!
> 
> send money people, i NEED you!


and they sent it too,he raised like $3 million in 3 days from those saps,a man much smarter than most humans said it best when he said " remember folks,there's a big difference between kneeling down & bending over ".


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 24, 2016)

Would Jesus identify as black?


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Oct 11, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> I heard Jesus was hung like a black man..


Lynching and Crucifixion are very different methods of execution... If you didn't know...


----------



## Eltomcat (Oct 11, 2016)

Shannon Alexander said:


> Lynching and Crucifixion are very different methods of execution... If you didn't know...


Lol it's a joke, "hung like a black man"... Lol think about it.


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 12, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> dark skin and dark hair. like mesopotamians... which is what they were. not black. brown.
> 
> humanoid life developed in many regions at roughly the same time, in various forms and color variations. whites, blacks, asiatics, middle-earthers, islanders (who migrated to the islands from a main land), all have a story, and to add to coolness of science, there are SEVERAL known SPECIES of human known to co-exist for tens of thousands (if not hundreds of thousands) of years. interbreeding made us into the single race-divided specie we are today.


Incorrect


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Oct 13, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> There are several verses in the bible that would tend to indicate that the Hebrews were in fact African aka Black. The book of Enoch not included in but metioned within the bible almost positively confirms this as fact as it duscribes Noah as a white skin white haired baby with blue eye ad that this disturbed his dark colored parents whom compared there son to liken the watchers (aka fallen angels).
> 
> I myself feel that yes the true Hebrews are of Africa desent.


The Book of Enoch is not considered canonical, but a group of Ethiopian Christians do.

Can you point out these verses in the Bible, or in Enoch?

Secular scholars of ancient history, and Biblical studies see most of the Old Testament patriarchs as literary creations. The Old Testament is mostly mythological propaganda to unite nomadic people.

If anyone is interested here's Dr. Robert M Price being interviewed about Moses. Starts at 10:20.


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> only Pat Robertson knows for sure,he claimed to have saw a 50 foot tall Jesus in Tulsa Oklahoma & demanded his zombies send him $2million immediately,or else big Jesus was going to come for him



Jesus was a Giant, but got traded eventually.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 13, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Jesus was a Giant, but got traded eventually.
> 
> View attachment 3803877


Lol.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 13, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Why believe a fairy tale book?
> 
> We are all of African descent.


I'm not religious in any way but this meme is clearly not researched. When Cain was cast out he built a gate to keep others out. He was fearful of the others. Any excuse to bring up incest though right?


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 13, 2016)

Jesus looked more like Quasimodo than the supermodel Blue Eyed Vixen ...


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 18, 2016)

Can you point out these verses in the Bible


Exodus 4:6-7?


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 18, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> Can you point out these verses in the Bible
> 
> 
> Exodus 4:6-7?


White like snow ....


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Oct 24, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> Can you point out these verses in the Bible
> 
> 
> Exodus 4:6-7?


I'm white, but not snow white.


----------



## Flagg420 (Oct 29, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> There are several verses in the bible that would tend to indicate that the Hebrews were in fact African aka Black. The book of Enoch not included in but metioned within the bible almost positively confirms this as fact as it duscribes Noah as a white skin white haired baby with blue eye ad that this disturbed his dark colored parents whom compared there son to liken the watchers (aka fallen angels).
> 
> I myself feel that yes the true Hebrews are of Africa desent.


Egypt is in Africa.... Egyptians are not black.... The person from whom the Jesus character was modeled would have been brown. Having been born to a middle eastern civilization, its not really something that takes a lot of thought. But thought is the opposite of what the church wants its followers to use.....or they outgrow the idea of Santa..... (Or any other name for the magic man in the sky who reward the good little boys and girls)


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 29, 2016)

I have never seen a black person. Lots of browns, but never a single black.

How are you folks defining black?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

Fairy tale characters can be ANY color you'd like them to be!

In MY world, the Easter Rabbit is blue with orange stripes -- See, easy!


----------



## iHearAll (Oct 30, 2016)

jesus was black. the type was black.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Oct 30, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> I have never seen a black person. Lots of browns, but never a single black.
> 
> How are you folks defining black?


I have seen peeps that were absolutely coal black 3 or 4 times during my lifetime


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

This short video will explain *all**:*


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> This short video will explain *all**:*


Lol liking your own post's lol


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 30, 2016)

7 Days....


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> Lol liking your own post's lol




How's the nazi scene? Is life as enema_pan's apprentice as fulfilling as you'd hoped?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

wlaterwhiter seems to like being called out as the white supremacist nazi that he is. he likes every post in which his racism is called out.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> wlaterwhiter seems to like being called out as the white supremacist nazi that he is. he likes every post in which his racism is called out.


He'd be a BIG hit on the blocks....


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> wlaterwhiter seems to like being called out as the white supremacist nazi that he is. he likes every post in which his racism is called out


----------



## iHearAll (Oct 30, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> I'm not religious in any way but this meme is clearly not researched. When Cain was cast out he built a gate to keep others out. He was fearful of the others. Any excuse to bring up incest though right?


is that henry rollins?


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 30, 2016)

Yeah dude or dudette its from a film called "he never died", its pretty good. I'm not gonna tell you how the film relates to the discussion in case you might want to watch it.


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 30, 2016)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> I have seen peeps that were absolutely coal black 3 or 4 times during my lifetime


I dont wanna be a witness to anything so please tell me no more if this.

Yall want some more bible verses?

Old or new testement?


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Oct 30, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> I dont wanna be a witness to anything so please tell me no more if this.
> 
> Yall want some more bible verses?
> 
> Old or new testement?


HUH?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 10, 2016)

are Jews black ?


----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm just saying you can imagine Jesus any way you want.

Mary was from Israel, God is/has ALL genetic markers....chances of him being white(submissive gene)is the lowest. Darker African/black skin(dominant gene)next likely. But highest probability Jesus was Brown.


----------



## Pale horse (Feb 15, 2018)

Walterwhiter said:


> There are several verses in the bible that would tend to indicate that the Hebrews were in fact African aka Black. The book of Enoch not included in but metioned within the bible almost positively confirms this as fact as it duscribes Noah as a white skin white haired baby with blue eye ad that this disturbed his dark colored parents whom compared there son to liken the watchers (aka fallen angels).
> 
> I myself feel that yes the true Hebrews are of Africa desent.


This my theory...I think that we are all descendants of Africa, some migrated sooner than others, hence different skin colors. It's all because of the sun. Which would bring us to the first man Adam which in my theory was white,from there some of his offspring migrated ,anyway my theroy would be he could have been a black man...he did say he was the first and last...first being white last being black and so being the first and the last would encompass all skin colors in between...just my theroy


----------

